# Huron river steel tourney.



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Anyone know the winning weight today? I entered a 7.3 and 8.3. Wasnt enough though. When I left around noon a 9.3 or so was in the lead. Saw some nice fish taken today. Mine were on a gold/orange cleo and a sliver/black hot n tot.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Where was this being held?


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Sign up was at the gazebo at hu roc park. Started at 7 this morning. Fish were biting this morning.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

dang, got any pictures?


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

Whew. I almost went down there yesterday. I'm glad I changed my mind. I hate tournaments. If you are going to keep fish for food, fine, but tourneys encourage people that wouldn't normally keep them to do so, for fame and profit. Some of those guys don't eat them and many probably end up in the trash. That thought burns me.


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Fish that were caught in the park can be easily weighed and released. Others, are given away to fisherman that will eat them. I had one given to me when I was leaving. I dont beleive anyone would toss a steely in the trash or just waste it. At least I hate to think they would.


----------



## bntz313 (Aug 13, 2009)

Me too. I went out yesterday and couldn't get a bit. Glad they were all down that way. I hate the thought of steelies in the trash.

I'm gonna get out there today.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Steelmon said:


> Whew. I almost went down there yesterday. I'm glad I changed my mind. I hate tournaments. If you are going to keep fish for food, fine, but tourneys encourage people that wouldn't normally keep them to do so, for fame and profit. Some of those guys don't eat them and many probably end up in the trash. That thought burns me.


 Bud your out of our fricking mind .Dont listen to this kind of BS folks


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I know you don't like me Mich. and I know why, but don't start throwing slings at me for my opinion. I've seen the aftermath of many tourneys, of all types, with many belly-up fish in the water. Treble said that someone gave him a fish as he was leaving. What would have happened if no one wanted that fish? That statement showed that some guys don't eat them. When you make a deragatory statement about someone's post, offer some evidence to prove them wrong. You can't just say that someone is out of their mind without evidence to back it up. Tell me why I am out of my fricking mind. 

Mich doesn't like me anymore guys, because I called him out on his real reasons for not wanting to talk about the Huron. He has a house on the river and really doesn't want you guys boating on the river, no matter how "nice" he acts about it. He tried to get the Rockwood Ramp closed to the public and used by residents only. We were talking one day, because at least we both care about the river itself. He told me he wanted that ramp closed to the public. While he's making nice on the forum, he is working behind the scenes to keep you off of the river.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Steelmon said:


> I know you don't like me Mich. and I know why, but don't start throwing slings at me for my opinion. I've seen the aftermath of many tourneys, of all types, with many belly-up fish in the water. Treble said that someone gave him a fish as he was leaving. What would have happened if no one wanted that fish? That statement showed that some guys don't eat them. When you make a deragatory statement about someone's post, offer some evidence to prove them wrong. You can't just say that someone is out of their mind without evidence to back it up. Tell me why I am out of my fricking mind.
> 
> Mich doesn't like me anymore guys, because I called him out on his real reasons for not wanting to talk about the Huron. He has a house on the river and really doesn't want you guys boating on the river, no matter how "nice" he acts about it. He tried to get the Rockwood Ramp closed to the public and used by residents only. We were talking one day, because at least we both care about the river itself. He told me he wanted that ramp closed to the public. While he's making nice on the forum, he is working behind the scenes to keep you off of the river.


 1st off.Show me proof that others are putting Steel in the trash.Or tourney just kills.I could care less about others fishing this river long as they repect it and others.As far as the Launch goes i would like to see it shut down as alot of others around here.Reason being is fricking trash.The fishermen are fricking pigs.Not all but alot are.This was brought up by Rockwood not me.But im all for it.Bring it on Steelmon.I have nothing to hide.I still say your full of **** about others just trashing Steel.Ask me and your going to get 100% truth.You seem to make stuff up as you go.Hope im not being to nice about it.BTW just cause someone calls you out dont mean they dont like you.I would call out anyone friends family if i think they are full of crap.Mich


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I'm not pointing any fingers here and I know that most of these guys eat their catch. However, to win money, some folks will do what it takes.

I've fished that river for many years and have seen fish milked of eggs and left on shore to rot "trashed". Do you really think that every guy that takes a fish to weigh in takes it home. Why then, is anyone trying to give them away? As I said before, I have seen, with my own eyes, the result of many tournaments and I don't think they are good for the fish. Now, maybe that's just my opinion, but I've seen what I've seen. What have you seen to prove that every fish gets eaten, Mich? On one hand, you say a lot of fishermen are pigs and trash the river. On the other hand, you think they all eat everything they string up. That's pretty odd logic. If they don't care about the river, why do they care so much about what happens to each fish they catch? "I don't mind throwing my trash all over the place, but I wouldn't dare kill a fish and not eat it". Please!! That type of attitude is pretty rare.


----------



## Michigander1 (Apr 5, 2006)

Bud your twisted.Story over,Mich


----------



## Treble (Sep 13, 2009)

Ok, now that you you ladies have hijacked and trashed my post. Can we get to point. All I want to know is does anyone know the size of the winning fish in saturdays tourney?


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

i'm curious myself, wish I would've remembered the tourney, wouldn't have minded fishing it.


----------



## Steelmon (Mar 30, 2009)

I ask for evidence that all these fish get eaten and you reply with "your [which should be you're] twisted". Great evidence there Bud.

Sorry Treble. I hate to argue on here, but when someone tells me I'm out of my frickin' mind for my views, I have to defend myself. Since the word tourney was in the title of the thread, I assumed I could give my view on tourneys.

The winnning fish weighed 9 lbs 10 oz, from what I was told yesterday. It was caught by one of the nicest guys at the park. Most of us know him. His name is Butch and he has a southern accent. The person that told me wasn't sure of the exact ounces but he was sure he was close.


----------



## aslongasitpullsback (Dec 30, 2005)

streamertosser said:


> i'm curious myself, wish I would've remembered the tourney, wouldn't have minded fishing it.


Ya, I hear ya 
I think these two just do this to put on a show.... ever one has an opinion that's why we live in this Country.... thing happen.... yes some fish might have been trashed or not.... the people that host the trouney should have some kind of back up plan for the fish that are not going home with the fisherman.... like most well run tourneys do.... some time they have a fry after... or they donate it to a food shelter....
If you want to bitch, then I think you should get involved with it so you can fix the problem and not wine about it....
''MY OPINION'' I will not get more involved than this.....


----------



## sport72186 (Dec 20, 2007)

Why not allow catch and release for the tourny? The college steelhead tournament held in NW Michigan does and it works out fine. At registration everyone gets a tape measure and a colored card. A fish that is caught and released on tourney day must have a photo of the fish next to the tape measure and the colored card must appear in the photo to assure that the fish was acutally taken on tourney day. of coarse the tourney would need to be a length tourney rather than weight - but it would spare the fish killing that may or may not go on with the tournament..


----------



## streamertosser (May 20, 2008)

sport72186 said:


> Why not allow catch and release for the tourny? The college steelhead tournament held in NW Michigan does and it works out fine. At registration everyone gets a tape measure and a colored card. A fish that is caught and released on tourney day must have a photo of the fish next to the tape measure and the colored card must appear in the photo to assure that the fish was acutally taken on tourney day. of coarse the tourney would need to be a length tourney rather than weight - but it would spare the fish killing that may or may not go on with the tournament..


 
The tourney that took place this past weekend does allow and encourages catch and release, bonus points are actually given for successfully released fish, this was the case last year and the year before, i'm pretty sure the rules didn't change for this year, but i dont know, i forgot all about the tourney and didn't get to fish it this year.

I wouldn't mind seeing a second tourney taking place at some point yet this fall/winter/spring, was gonna start putting some feelers out there and seeing what could be put together, gotta find out about interest, setting up rules and prizes. but i think i'm gonna worry about getting through x-mas first.


----------

